# What kind of tree



## Supertrucker (Jul 17, 2022)

The tree on the left is apparently a pear, but not sure about the tree with the big leaves. Any help is appreciated


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2022)

Need a better picture of the leaves and bark.

Chris


----------



## DougE (Jul 17, 2022)

Location would also be helpful.


----------



## Supertrucker (Jul 17, 2022)

There are little bulbs sprouting


----------



## Supertrucker (Jul 17, 2022)

Vancouver, WA is where I’m located


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2022)

Could be an Ash tree.

Chris


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 17, 2022)

almost looks  like a Magnola just  from the leaves


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 17, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> almost looks  like a Magnola just  from the leaves


That was my first thought, but I am not an expert.


----------



## cutplug (Jul 18, 2022)

Being in the PNW also a good chance of Laurel. Mostly trimmed for hedges but if left alone it will grow large.
 Not a smoking wood.


----------



## ej0rge (Jul 19, 2022)

Diddn't the BBC have a series on how to identify trees from a distance?


----------



## cutplug (Jul 19, 2022)

I think there is an app for that.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 19, 2022)

Could be a Black Tupelo given the leaf structure and fruit.  Not a wood for smoking.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jul 19, 2022)

Download picturethis app and take a picture of the leaves and it'll tell you everything you need to know


----------



## cornman (Jul 19, 2022)

I was thinking magnolia but not positive…


----------



## Plinsc (Jul 20, 2022)

It’s not a loblolly tree


----------



## Ringer (Jul 20, 2022)

Magnolia or laurel of some sort. Don't smoke with it


----------

